# multiple tanks one filter?



## ace123 (Mar 3, 2008)

Is there any possible way to plumb say 4 tanks through one canister filter assuming the canister filter is big enough? If there is already a thread on this im sorry I tried to search but came up empty. How do LFS do it? Just wondering because I have multiple tanks looking to set up and like to DIY. 

TIA


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

It's possible, but IMO not advisable. If you have any disease, it's likely to spread through the whole system. Also, if the filter breaks, you can crash every tank you own all with one simple equipment failure.

If you're looking for cheap effective filtration for multiple tanks, I'd recommend going with sponge filters and one powerful airpump. This way you don't have contagion issues, and it's much much cheaper to both set up and maintain. A backup air pump or two is much cheaper than a backup canister filter.


----------



## fishscale (May 29, 2007)

Many LFS have one central filtration system, which is not really a good idea for LFS. They are always getting new fish, so if one of their shipments is infected, it could get to everything.


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

I would worry less about disease if you have a UV sterilizer in place...

But you'd need a really big canister for 4 tanks. Maybe one canister can do 4, 5 gallon tanks.


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums (Feb 26, 2007)

Maybe a Eheim 2026?


----------



## Blue Ridge Reef (Feb 10, 2008)

I have a number of tanks on an individual filter in my store and always did in my fish room. I wouldn't advise it with a canister filter, though. There's really no way that you could get even flow through all the tanks that I can see. I run mine off of a single pump coming off of a sump. There is always a risk of disease, but the way I look at it, it's no different having 4 30's on one filter than having a single 125 gallon tank. Just be careful when adding new fish, and quarantine if possible.


----------



## RoyalFizbin (Mar 7, 2006)

If you did this, i think all your tank parameters would be the same which may or may not be a good thing. Might limit what you can keep in the tanks.


----------



## Blue Ridge Reef (Feb 10, 2008)

It certainly does. This is as big a reason as any that I hate seeing a store with EVERYTHING on one system. I am building systems for African cichlids, another for tetras, two systems for livebearers, a goldfish system on a chiller, one kept at 74 just for cory's, etc. What people do after they buy from me is out of my control, but I am going to provide the animals the best environments I can while they are in my care.


----------



## fshfanatic (Apr 20, 2006)

You can do it very easily. I have seen it done by having the tanks next to each other staggered. the filter pulls water from the last tank which is lower than the rest and pumps it into the first tank which is higher than the rest. The water then flows downhill one tank at a time. If the filter fails then only a little water will hit the floor as the levels will level out. Easy to do. Place an inline UV and no real issues with illness but from fungal.


----------



## Blue Ridge Reef (Feb 10, 2008)

Not to be disagreeable, but power fails and pumps fail; it just happens. Any water draining on the floor if the system stops shouldn't be an option, IMO. Are you talking about drilled overflows or siphons in an overflow box in each tank?


----------



## fshfanatic (Apr 20, 2006)

Blue Ridge Reef said:


> Not to be disagreeable, but power fails and pumps fail; it just happens. Any water draining on the floor if the system stops shouldn't be an option, IMO. Are you talking about drilled overflows or siphons in an overflow box in each tank?


Depending on how much space you have between water level and the top of your tank you would lose no water. Reefers have done it for decades with sumps. It can be done with some thought.


----------



## Blue Ridge Reef (Feb 10, 2008)

I have sumps on most tanks I own. A skimmer box stops the drainage at about 1/2" on a small system. But hooking tanks "downhill" from each other sounds whacky to me. A store-bought skimmer box is nearly the price of a small canister filter. And circulation would be poor in each display tank, unless you ran the output to the bottom of each "next" tank (which could provide it's own set of problems). I'm certain it could be done, but it would take some engineering and trial and error runs. I wouldn't suggest it to someone new to the hobby or on a budget is all.


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums (Feb 26, 2007)

Maybe some inexpensive AC would be the way to go for this guy...


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Orlando said:


> Maybe some inexpensive AC would be the way to go for this guy...


? I didn't follow you on this one? Activated Carbon instead of filters?


----------



## Blue Ridge Reef (Feb 10, 2008)

I thought he meant Aqua Clear filters (from Hagen). They are my fave hang-on-the-back power filter, pound per pound.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

AHA now that makes perfect sense! LOL

(I knew I had to be missing something...)


----------



## ace123 (Mar 3, 2008)

If anyone has a set of plans they based their setup on or pictures that would be great. 
Not to be offensive Blue Ridge Reef but I am a begginer and my father and I are very much so DIYer's. Like I said I am a beginner so I am not looking into making a specific habitat (parameter wise) for each individual fish. There are plenty of fish/plants that are not specialized and you still have the opportunity to aquascape differently in each tank. IMO why would I spend hundreds of dollars setting up 4 tanks with individual everything if I didnt try a cheaper maybe less hassle free way first (at least try). I am extremely interested in this hobby and i can see myself getting sucked in allready and even better the people in the hobby are amazingly helpfull(99.9% anyway)

TIA


----------



## Blue Ridge Reef (Feb 10, 2008)

No offense taken, by any means! I can show some pics and explanations of some of my systems, but I need to take the pics tomorrow or Thursday (my grandma died yesterday, funeral tomorrow, so may not get to it right away). My main point is/was that I just wouldn't try multiple tanks on a canister.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Ace- I honestly think in the long run having independent systems will end up cheaper and safer than trying to have one system run all the tanks.

HOB filters aren't that expensive and are excellent filters. I think there are more advantages than disadvantages going with either sponge filters or HOB. Just my 2 cents.

If you're interested in killer DIY filters, though, PM Birdman- his are pretty impressive and powerful setups (he started out building them for koi ponds)- I'm sure he'd be happy to give you some ideas!


----------



## ace123 (Mar 3, 2008)

Thanks alot i will absolutely try that!


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums (Feb 26, 2007)

lauraleellbp said:


> ? I didn't follow you on this one? Activated Carbon instead of filters?


Aqua Clear


----------



## SPC (Jan 14, 2008)

Blue Ridge Reef said:


> I have sumps on most tanks I own. A skimmer box stops the drainage at about 1/2" on a small system. But hooking tanks "downhill" from each other sounds whacky to me. A store-bought skimmer box is nearly the price of a small canister filter. And circulation would be poor in each display tank, unless you ran the output to the bottom of each "next" tank (which could provide it's own set of problems). I'm certain it could be done, but it would take some engineering and trial and error runs. I wouldn't suggest it to someone new to the hobby or on a budget is all.


I agree.

*my grandma died yesterday, funeral tomorrow*

Sorry to hear this.

Steve


----------



## Birdman (Feb 19, 2008)

Here's a picture of part of my goldfish system. There is a wood framed linner tank on the ground that is 300 gal. it's full of Wakins and Sarassa's. The water is pumped from it with a Pondmaster 950 through a 55 gallon barrel full of Poly Strapping for bio, then through a 55 gal barrel sand/gravel filter for clarity, then to the top row of fancy goldfish tanks. Each tank is a Rubermaid storage bin with a 1 1/2 inch standpipe in it. The water flown in these small tanks, skims out the overflow and drops into the 300 gal tank. Very cheap and simple.


----------



## fshfanatic (Apr 20, 2006)

Birdman is that setup as a breeding tank?


----------

